# Black Bean Burgers/Sliders??



## ShannaLee83 (Nov 18, 2014)

*I just got done making my first black bean burger/slider. I used a recipe from The Pioneer Woman which called for:*

*2 cans of black beans (I cooked my own)*
*1 C bread crumbs*
*1/4 C grated onion (I minced mine, didn't feel like grating an onion)*
*1 egg*
*1/2 tsp chili powder*
*salt & pepper*
*hot sauce to taste*

*I cooked them in garlic olive oil until golden brown crust was achieved. I topped with cheddar cheese, salsa and sour cream. I "liked" them, but want something more. Do any of you have any black bean burger recipes you have tried and LOVE? *

*My S/O is a very picky man. He will try anything once, but he is picky on certain things. He works nights and I prepare many freezer friendly lunch items I can pull out and toss in his lunch box without him eating at Taco Bell everyday...he loves beans and I figured why not try black bean sliders. I don't know how he will take to these, but as far as me, I think they are lacking something. I want to add some items next time I make these, but was just wondering if you guys have tested any you swear by.*

*Thanks!!*


----------



## Josie1945 (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi Shanna
Welcome to DC.
Cumin could be what it needs.

Josie


----------



## jennyema (Nov 18, 2014)

I think it needs way more seasoning.

Garlic, cumin, adobo, cilantro, Mexican oregano come to mind

As does a hit of soy sauce or fish sauce.

Goya Sazon


----------



## powerplantop (Nov 18, 2014)

These are on my list to try (but without caned beans). the best ever black bean burgers - The Talking Kitchen


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 18, 2014)

Looks good, powerplant. 

ShannaLee, I second the addition of cumin and cilantro.  I also usually add some finely chopped jalapeno.  I buy several jalapenos at a time, chop them up, freeze them on a cookie sheet and store in a freezer bag.  That way I can grab however much I need without thawing the whole bag.  Sometimes I add a little salsa to the beans as they're cooking.  

I do love black beans, and have them all the time.


----------



## ShannaLee83 (Nov 18, 2014)

I was out of cilantro or I would have put some in. (I LOVE cilantro!!) I would have loved cumin in there, but S/O detects it he complains, so I opted to keep it simple and follow Ree's recipe. S/O and I have very very different paletes. 

What if we went a different than Latain flavors?? Any thoughts?

I have a big bag of chickpeas...greek chickpea sliders may be the next meatless slider adventure...


----------

